
Twitter for the greater good: "I will dig you out." - LiveTheDream
http://blog.twitter.com/2010/12/i-will-dig-you-out.html
======
markstansbury
This, is Twitter.

It's a bit of a PR stunt too, of course. But this sort of public, real-time
communication strikes me as vastly superior to, say, a call to 911 or Public
Sanitation. For one thing, everyone can read it and respond immediately.

Maybe you don't want to tweet that your house is being robbed. (Maybe you do?)
But for any issue of general concern, Twitter surely beats the pants off
traditional media and modes of communication.

Keep it up Twitterverse!

